# You may want to check your build date . . .



## guyinacar (Jun 26, 2016)

Isn't that X5 assembly line in your picture actually located several thousand miles away from Munich, where this is alleged to have occurred? Not that the American South is without drug issues, of course, but still. Article says Germany. Picture is South Carolina.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The image is simply a representation of BMWs production line.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

guyinacar said:


> Isn't that X5 assembly line in *your* picture actually located several thousand miles away from Munich, where this is alleged to have occurred? Not that the American South is without drug issues, of course, but still. Article says Germany. Picture is South Carolina.


Just cut and pasted. Not like I picked the picture and put it with article.


----------



## Nachfolger (Jul 18, 2016)

This is why they need to eliminate humans and replace them with machines. Machines don't get high before work.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

Nachfolger said:


> This is why they need to eliminate humans and replace them with machines. Machines don't get high before work.


Someone had that idea


----------



## alpinweiss (Sep 13, 2009)

Nachfolger said:


> This is why they need to eliminate humans and replace them with machines. Machines don't get high before work.


When I took the BMW factory tour in München, more than 10 years ago, I was amazed at how few people were working on the assembly line. It seems that sophisticated robots have taken over much of the work that used to be performed by humans. :yikes:

:drive:


----------

